# TRON´s Album



## TRON (Feb 7, 2007)

Setup for L. klugi 40x40x25cm


Setup for P. rufilata 20x30x30cm - The tape is gone, I'll substitute the pictures some day  


Setup for B. smithi


Female B. smithi - 2 pictures from each molt


Male L. klugi - 2 pictures from each molt


P. rufilata - 2 pictures from each molt


3 B. albopilosum slings; L. parahybana 


Avicularia metallica sling - each picture from a diferent molt


I´m sorry for anything I might have spelled wrong! I´m from another country so feel free to correct me!


----------



## Natemass (Feb 7, 2007)

very nice tanks and ts!


----------



## PinkLady (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice set ups and T's


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice collection, and the encolsures look really nice too.. pat yourself on the back...fine setups  hehe


----------



## TheDarkness (Feb 9, 2007)

I know some of this T's

A. metallica is so beatiful, amazing...

very nice setups...

Mais um brazuca aki!!


----------



## SOAD (Feb 10, 2007)

the rufilata is beautiful! eh, mais brazuca.


----------



## TRON (Feb 13, 2007)

Saudações SOAD e TheDarkness, Brazucas sangue bão!!!  

Thanks guys for the complements here goes some of my other pets.

Lycosa erythrognata happy familiy. Female, female with babies and proud dad. Sorry but my camera is not very good.


Green iguanas - Dee Dee & Dexter


Geochelone carbonaria



Simba






Madonna






Cleopatra & me






Magali







Rodolfo






My room


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 13, 2007)

Your dog's are very nice fellow  

as you seem interess in dog, and you seem to take really good care of them, I tought I would share with you my second hobby. Not to bother your thread, if I do tell me they will be removed immediatly, here are mine
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Dog/dog.jpg

Female
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d72/Kirdec/da00ad1a.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d72/Kirdec/kirdecsleeping5.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d72/Kirdec/Kirdiy2.jpg

Male
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d72/Kirdec/Buff3.jpg

Together
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/BaboonSpider/Other/Dog/buffandKirded.jpg


----------



## TRON (Feb 13, 2007)

No, you´re not bothering my thread and yes I love dogs, I love them all. As a matter of fact I´m a professional dog trainer who works only with psicology and no pain or anything that might be unconfortable to these amazing partners. Your dogs are reeeeeeeally beautiful dude. Congratulations. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes it was obvious that you seemed to have a lot of experience wit hthem, wich is the reason why I posted these picture

Thx my friend, your dog's look extremly healty psychologicly and physicly, that is important.
you know the tv show with a guy called Cesar ? a guy that does the same thing then you, he's working with dog's but its not a trainer, he works psychologicly (sorry for my bad english lol but you understand  )

This is awesome man ... and it show how people dont understand their dog's in some case, its very bad ... that makes sad dog's


----------



## Alice (Feb 14, 2007)

those setups are goergeous! love your animals, especially the iguanas. i wish i had enough romm to keep a pair.


----------



## TheNatural (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi man, thanks a lot for posting in my thread and thanks for the positive comments. 

Sampre bom ver que o hobby ta crescendo aqui no BR.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 21, 2007)

nice setups and spiders


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 21, 2007)

I love the pics bro, I'm a APBt/ dog  man too I miss my buddy Ganga my Amstaff.Oh and I like the video that you posted thats a fisty ltiile T you have, looks like lots of fun douring feeding.:clap:


----------



## TRON (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update*

These are the first pictures of my Vitalius roseus. She has been with me for almost 6 months and I´ve only seen her inside her burrow through the glass. It was time to bring her out for some pictures.



A couple more pictures of Meg, Avicularia metallica.



Possible male L. klugi enjoying his new habitat.


----------



## SOAD (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice pics! 

Legal os bixin ai... mah num acredito q vc fez aquele terrario pra um macho de Lasi...ehehehehehhe


----------



## TRON (Feb 23, 2007)

SOAD said:


> Legal os bixin ai... mah num acredito q vc fez aquele terrario pra um macho de Lasi...ehehehehehhe


Não sabia que era macho quando eu fiz, auehueahuea. Mas deixa ele ter uma vida plena já que vai ser curta né?   Abraço!


----------



## Loaf (Feb 23, 2007)

My favorite is Rodolfo


----------



## TRON (Feb 28, 2007)

Red Knees are such common T´s in the hobby that we tend to forget how gorgeus they are. 

This picture was taken a couple of minutes after she fliped on her feet after moulting.







This one was taken a few hours later.







This female is about 12cm now.


----------



## TRON (Feb 28, 2007)

Loaf said:


> My favorite is Rodolfo


Thank´s, this wonderful little dog was living inside a sewer with his sister. It amazes me how someone could abandon them!


----------



## TRON (Mar 22, 2007)

Some new pics

B. smithi


Vitalius roseus


P. rufilata


----------



## monitormonster (Mar 22, 2007)

Love the pit bulls- those sure are great dogs.

The bad rap they get is pretty ridiculous- 99.9% of the time, the owner causes the animal to become a meanie


----------



## TRON (Mar 22, 2007)

monitormonster said:


> Love the pit bulls- those sure are great dogs.
> 
> The bad rap they get is pretty ridiculous- 99.9% of the time, the owner causes the animal to become a meanie


There´s always a person behind agression problems, that´s a fact. I´m a professional dog trainer and everytime I´m called in to help someone teach their dogs, if it´s a Pitbull it´s usually a piece of cake. Mine are trained to bite intruders but have never used their agression with my friends or even newcomers as soon as they see me being friendly they turn into very, very, very friendly dogs.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 23, 2007)

:clap: as always excellent pics bro:clap:


----------



## TRON (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Doezsha!!!

B. smithi


L. parahybana sling


albopilosum sling


A. metallica sling



rufilata


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 28, 2007)

Awesome pix I love your P.rufilata nice specimen


----------



## TRON (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank´s!!! 

Until last molt she was a B. smithi but I think she´s turning into another species   . She hasn´t flicked hair once, instead she turns toward de movement e even tries to bite. Last time I was taking pictures she turned and hit the camera, eauhaeuheau. I used the oportunity to take some pictures of this rare scene.



A. metallica - Her first tree!!!



L. klugi - First time out of the burrow after moult, because of the lighting he is reflecting a blue color. He is about 15cm now


----------



## pinkzebra (Apr 5, 2007)

Gorgeous spiders! I especially love that B. smithi! She looks so beautiful after her molt. The dogs are cute too. Count me in as another fan of pit bulls! It is such a shame what is being done to them...

You live in such a pretty area of the world also.

Thanks for sharing your pics!

Jen


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 5, 2007)

That smithi is awesome. It is a shame people think they are common, and therefore dull. Beautiful collection man! :clap:


----------



## TRON (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! Last picture I took from my klugi came out with some blue reflections which I though were because of the lighting. But 2 days ago a friend came over and we took some pictures of my T´s under the sunlight and we could clearly see the blue markings

Sunlight






Sunlight + Flash






During the photo section look what passad by us on the grass.






Pictures by Mara Freire


----------

